
How Emojis Complicate the Effort to Standardize the World’s Alphabets - ForHackernews
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/18/magazine/how-the-appetite-for-emojis-complicates-the-effort-to-standardize-the-worlds-alphabets.html
======
ForHackernews
IMHO, Unicode should not involve itself with emoji at all. Give one code page
over to the tech companies, and let them go nuts with whatever pictograms they
want, but it's a huge distraction and unrelated to the real goals of Unicode.

